# Whizzer



## TheFizzer (Sep 7, 2017)

Any idea of year and what a fair price is to pay.  Any information is appreciated


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 7, 2017)

Lots of wrong parts and shifty "Resto".  Not sure price wise but... It's somthing alright.


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 7, 2017)

Is the frame dimpled?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 7, 2017)

Non-springer, lot's of wrong parts, About $1500 topps


----------



## TheFizzer (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys.  He is asking $1,500


----------

